# Xmas came early: Stella.



## sixgun86 (Nov 4, 2014)

Had some extra boot to throw so I picked this up. I've been wanting a nice setup for awhile. I was going to buy a Stradic, but then I held a Sustain.. Then after looking at the price tag on the Sustain I figured I might as well get a second hand Stella... Funny how it snowballs. 

2010 Stella 2500S Xship on a Star Seagis 7ft Medium w/ the K guides. Will be used for Reds/Spec/Flounder Inshore.

Planning to take it out for the first time tonight. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 5, 2014)

That is sweet


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2014)

Very nice setup!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 6, 2014)

Good choice, gotta love those snowballs :mrgreen:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 4, 2014)

jealous!
I'm a huge sustain fan, haven't got to touch a Stella yet


----------

